
Unwinding Uber’s Most Efficient Service - robfig
https://medium.com/@buckhx/unwinding-uber-s-most-efficient-service-406413c5871d
======
buckhx
Author here. There was some good discussion on reddit

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4ckq18/unwindi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4ckq18/unwinding_ubers_most_efficient_service/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/4cho4k/unwinding_ub...](https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/4cho4k/unwinding_ubers_most_efficient_service_in_go/)

Happy to answer questions or feedback!

